# How do I start a new thread?



## Tabir (Dec 25, 2014)

Hi guys im new to this forum and i cant find my way to start a topic or find any thread about uk visa timelines. Help me around please


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

There is a tab on the home page just above the threads on the left that says "Post a new thread". 

There is a timeline thread here:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...uk/30135-post-your-uk-visa-timeline-here.html

There is a search function on the top right.


----------



## iammelissa (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi,

Sorry but I'm a new user here and this is the only thread I saw about posting new thread. I checked the reply posted on your query but is unable to find the "Post New Thread" button in my screen. 

Please help...

Thank you,
M


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Get back to the home page of Britain Expat by clicking hyperlinked 'Britain Expat Forum for Expats Living in the UK'. Then you will find 'Post a new thread' button on left top.


----------

